

Ask HN: Are we lacking simplicity cause everyone wants to do it all? - Ritu

We all want to build something. However, it seems there is a trend to make everything "feature rich" these days. For example: I find sites such as LinkedIn, Facebook, etc. extremely confusing. There seems to be a lack of what the core service of a company is. In my opinion it's best to offer one feature and do it really well, revise and make it even better rather than offer million features. For example: if there is a popular ice cream parlor I will keep going there to buy ice cream but if they start offering hot dogs, that may not be my thing. Why add cost when there isn't a need to? Why not offer more ice cream variety.<p>With all that said - I have been contemplating in creating a platform for businesses where small business/freelancers and clients can come together without all the bells and whistles. Not a social network as I think we already have too many and once that are out there are squeezing every ounce of it. A simple platform that lets the customers do the talking for the businesses they have worked with. If a customer is satisfied with what you have they are the best marketing team you will ever have. The platform revolves around that concept.<p>Anyway, what are your thoughts on "feature rich" platforms? Is more always better?
======
jollyjerry
I agree with the philosophy of "do one thing, do it well", but my problem with
a lot of app ideas is that they focus on adding _one feature_ to an existing
app. I dislike this because then I have to switch accounts just for one extra
feature. Instead, I think there should be a focus on providing _one value_ in
a product. It should solve one problem, and solve it really well. That means
defining and scoping the problem in real life terms. The difference is you
might need to write several features in order to have the perfect workflow.

------
fezzl
In general, more features are better. What is needed is user interface that
organizes the assortment of features in an intuitive and user-friendly way.

